# Cabin In The Woods



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't seen anyone mention this movie..it was surprisingly a really good movie. I hate most modern movies, especially horror movies but I can honestly say I'd go see it again


----------



## technomancer (Apr 15, 2012)

It looks like a take on Cube but they're lured in instead of waking up already inside


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Seems cliche at first, than it's like alright. xD 


I'd go see it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 15, 2012)

technomancer said:


> It looks like a take on Cube but they're lured in instead of waking up already inside



Nothing like that. The movie is surprisingly unique and throws a great nod to all the horror movies of before..evil dead, hellraiser..etc etc. It even has some Cthulu mythos vibe in there too. In a way it kinda explains all other horror movies of it's type


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 15, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Nothing like that. The movie is surprisingly unique and throws a great nod to all the horror movies of before..evil dead, hellraiser..etc etc. It even has some Cthulu mythos vibe in there too. In a way it kinda explains all other horror movies of it's type





Did I hear evil dead?  Speaking of Evil Dead, they need to make another one already. I miss Bruce Campbell


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 15, 2012)

Such a good movie, you will not see the twist and the ending is great. It pokes fun at modern slashers and horror movies, but also has a serious tone. 

Highly recommend it.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ya I saw the commercial for this and was actually really jazzed to go see it.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 16, 2012)

Saw it Sunday. Fucking amazing. Though, I sympathized more with the "Villains" than the main characters.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 16, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Saw it Sunday. Fucking amazing. Though, I sympathized more with the "Villains" than the main characters.



That makes me want to see it even more


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 16, 2012)

flint757 said:


> That makes me want to see it even more



The villians were portrayed by better actors and I felt more philosophically and morally in line with them than the kids.
A word of advice, just go see it. Don't google it, don't read this thread, just go see it without any outside knowledge or advice. It's better that way.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 16, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> The villians were portrayed by better actors and I felt more philosophically and morally in line with them than the kids.
> A word of advice, just go see it. Don't google it, don't read this thread, just go see it without any outside knowledge or advice. It's better that way.



That is usually best. I'll go at some point this week probably.


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 17, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Saw it Sunday. Fucking amazing. Though, I sympathized more with the "Villains" than the main characters.



Very true, I like that moral clash in the film.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 17, 2012)

I thought the trailer looked interesting, I'll definitely be checking this movie out.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 17, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Nothing like that. The movie is surprisingly unique and throws a great nod to all the horror movies of before..evil dead, hellraiser..etc etc. *It even has some Cthulu mythos vibe in there too.* In a way it kinda explains all other horror movies of it's type


 I was on the fence about seeing it, now I have to see it!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 17, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Nothing like that. The movie is surprisingly unique and throws a great nod to all the horror movies of before.._evil dead_, hellraiser..etc etc. It even has some Cthulu mythos vibe in there too. In a way it kinda explains all other horror movies of it's type



Classic movie, i've wondered if it's similar, given the title. I'll probably check it out


----------



## Spinedriver (Apr 18, 2012)

I was listening to a podcast the other day and they brought up a valid point in that no one seems to be mentioning the fact that it was co-written by Joss Whedon. As far as I know, it was his first ever venture into a straight up horror film and it turned out surprisingly well.

Even more, the movie has sat on a shelf for 2 years. Nothing to do with writing or editing, it's just that no one wanted to pay to distribute it until Lion's Gate decided to take a chance.


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 20, 2012)

I quite enjoyed it, more funny than scary, and quite over-the-top at points, but it was very unique (and I watch a LOT of horror flicks). The dialogue was great too, quite a few hilarious lines. That said, on the Evil Dead front, there is a new one coming, though sadly, it is a reboot. No Ash/Bruce


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 20, 2012)

zappatton2 said:


> I quite enjoyed it, more funny than scary, and quite over-the-top at points, but it was very unique (and I watch a LOT of horror flicks). The dialogue was great too, quite a few hilarious lines. That said, on the Evil Dead front, there is a new one coming, though sadly, it is a reboot. No Ash/Bruce





WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

:cry:


----------



## x360rampagex (Apr 23, 2012)

I saw it the other day. I was not impressed. Started out like a cliché teen horror, then just went overkill.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 24, 2012)

Great horror flick! It poked fun of the obvious horror genre's and paid tribute to them as well. This movie had everything I like about horror movies in it.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 3, 2012)

Blake1970 said:


> Great horror flick! It poked fun of the obvious horror genre's and paid tribute to them as well. This movie had everything I like about horror movies in it.


Agreed 100%. My girlfriend complained because "it was a typical horror movie" to which I responded: no it wasn't. It had a lot of homages to typical horror movies, and the idea I got from it was that it was a horror movie that explained why horror movies are the way that they are (in a sense, I can't say more without spoiling).


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 3, 2012)

zappatton2 said:


> That said, on the Evil Dead front, there is a new one coming, though sadly, it is a reboot. No Ash/Bruce



Have they actually confirmed it? I know they have been talking about it for the last 10 years it seems. First it was part 4, then a remake. I'd like to see a remake - the original will always be there no matter how bad they butcher a remake.

edit: nevermind, it's all over the web i see. Female Ash??? i dunno


----------



## Volteau (May 4, 2012)

So it seems this movie is NOT just a gore-fest. Nice. I'm gonna see it tonight then.


----------



## synrgy (May 4, 2012)

Saw this on Monday night. It's a lot of fun, and definitely a change of pace from the genre. From MOST genres, really.

I recommend.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 3, 2013)

Just saw it last night. Im still not sure what gengre id put this in. I dont like horror movies, but if this is a horor, then awesome. A bit of action, suspence, thriller, science fiction, fantasy and a few other things

The movie was weird and awesome!!!


----------



## pink freud (Jan 3, 2013)

I rented it recently. I expected it to be more spoofy than it was.


----------



## Misanthropy (Jan 3, 2013)

Ending was sooooo badass.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2013)

Saw this a couple of months ago, it was awesome and you could tell it was a Whedon film


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 4, 2013)

started off ok then ended really weird and stupid imo


----------



## djyngwie (Jan 13, 2013)

I really liked this. A genre deconstruction with Buffy Speak? What's not to love?


----------



## himself138 (Jan 16, 2013)

great movie


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 17, 2013)

This movie gave me the heebie jeebies


----------



## Tyler (Jan 17, 2013)

The movie felt short, but was really well done! I liked how it panned out


----------

